# Turkey Meatballs in Tomato Sauce.. yes its amazing!!



## M4RCUS (May 15, 2009)

I am dieting and have made turkey meat balls in a tomato sauce which have made dieting ALOT easier and had to share them

2 Packs of Lean Turkey (i used 2x800g packs so 1600g)

Onion powder, oregano, sea salt, pepper, cumin, basil, sage.. add as much as you like and don't be shy

Mix all the above and roll them in to golf size meatballs...bake @ 200d for 25-30 minutes

In a pot, add 2 bottles of passata , 1 can chopped tomato..( i use the one with herbs), crushed garlic, crushed basil, 1/8 cup lemon juice. Boil all that together by the time the turkey cooks...add turkey balls to the sauce and let it simmer for 15 mins...enjoy!!

With 1600g of turkey i made 35 meatballs which worked out 11g Protein each

The passata has around 3-400 cals per bottle and 0 fat and around 0.8sugar


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

turkey mince?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

meatballs in white lasagne sauce mmmm


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Will give this a shot sounds nice


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Picsornomeatballs


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Which brand passatta as lowest sugar I could find in tesco was 10g per 1/3 of a jar?


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

made these last night, taste like ****. bin enjoyed them.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sounds nice. Will print it out for her to do


----------



## M4RCUS (May 15, 2009)

bsmotorsport said:


> made these last night, taste like ****. bin enjoyed them.


haha.. i wouldav had them!! I got passatta from Asda they do 2 versions, one was very low sugar


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

My Big Fat Tasty Balls


----------

